# Elgar removed from £20 banknote



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This was in the Times today:

*http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/economics/article7053998.ece*


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Well he's had a good run on them, over 10 years apparently. Appropriate for financiers to replace him with an economist I suppose, not that I could care less about economics which I see largely as a branch of politics anyway.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Not Adam Smith! I don't like him at all.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well he's lasted longer than the average 7 years most chaps on the banknotes last. I think it's great that a composer is actually on money. Here in Australia, we do have the opera singer Dame Nellie Melba on the $100 note, but not a composer in sight (maybe Percy Grainger would be considered too eccentric to be on a banknote? who knows?)...


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

*impersonates old-fasioned stiff upper lip englishman"

_An absolute bloody travasy!_

... seriously though I'd much rather have Elgar on there anyday.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Shows us what humans are more concerned about these days. Art or money? No question really!

Also, how dare they get rid of my face lol!


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

I sympathise, Edward .For a start you are way better looking than Adam


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

look at Adam's eyes .Surely he has been smoking dope


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

bongos said:


> look at Adam's eyes .Surely he has been smoking dope


LOL, It's a possibility.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd much rather look at a mustache than a wig, myself. But since I live here in the states where I have from time to time had to look at Ben Franklin, I suppose I shouldn't carp. 

But seriously, folks--a Scottish Economist in lieu of the marvelous "Enigma" Variations? That's just plain, downright SCARY!

Tom


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope my mug never appears on a *banknote*; Oh the shame! I would rather wash sheets in a brothel. It was only a sop to culture anyway.

In Britain, roads, streets and squares tend to be named after pirates, militarists, slavers, colonisers, empire builders. Where I am now, the same are named after poets, musicians, doctors, literary giants and social reformers. Spain has moved on from being as piratical as Britain. England just cannot move on and self-civilise.


----------

